# How much weight does everybody want to gain in 2009



## radman (Dec 11, 2008)

With 2008 rapidly coming to a close. I feel that it is appropriate that a new thread be started for 2009.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 11, 2008)

"dose"?


Dennis


----------



## radman (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry im not very good with grammar, and spelling certain words.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 11, 2008)

I fixed it.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 19, 2008)

30-50 lbs would be lovely


----------



## imfree (Dec 19, 2008)

I've got to be careful not to
hit 500 in '09.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 19, 2008)

imfree said:


> I've got to be careful not to
> hit 500 in '09.



I plan to hit 500 soon


----------



## imfree (Dec 19, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I plan to hit 500 soon



Don't get me wrong, though, If I wasn't on oxygen, diabetic,
and 53, I'd love to see 500. I feel very sexy at this size, it's
just a little difficult to get around with my leg issues, the
stasis wounds and dermatological problems.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 19, 2008)

imfree said:


> Don't get me wrong, though, If I wasn't on oxygen, diabetic,
> and 53, I'd love to see 500. I feel very sexy at this size, it's
> just a little difficult to get around with my leg issues, the
> stasis wounds and dermatological problems.



I think you missed the joke, lol. Right now I am 535. lol.


----------



## marlowegarp (Dec 19, 2008)

I got it, but there is a backstory.


----------



## imfree (Dec 19, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I think you missed the joke, lol. Right now I am 535. lol.



Yep, I can understand now that I know you're
on the "BACK" side of 500. Take care, be
blessed, and be well.:bow:


----------



## Kbbig (Dec 20, 2008)

Going from a thin 200 (on a 6'5" build) to 225 this year was nice, ... let's go for 250.


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 23, 2008)

My fiance is gonna be huge.. he doesn't know that yet but I know he won't mind


----------



## MaxArden (Dec 23, 2008)

400 by 2010


----------



## yrmangledheart (Dec 23, 2008)

I am still studying, don't finish until 2010 and I want to be as fit and lean as possible for my remaining years at University as I lead a very active, energy-sapping social and academic life. I also don't _quite_ have the confidence to actively gain yet. Upon finishing in May 2010 I'd envision that I won't have gained anymore than 10 or so pounds taking me to 210lbs. By 1st January 2011 I'd like to be 250. By 1st January 2012 300. Those are definites, everything else depends on how I feel when I get there. I just wish there was a girl in the UK who wanted to help me and chub up with me too! I am part of that rare breed to who love BBWS and SSBBWS but also want to gain too! I just need someone who will make me more confident in that respect!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't want to gain any weight. If I should gain some weight It'll just come on 
gradually


----------



## CuriousKitten (Dec 23, 2008)

Normally I'm not a gainer but my new bf convinced me that it would be great fun to do it together so I set a goal of gaining 15 lbs so I'd reach 200 lbs (my biggest ever was 196, currently at 190. started gaining at 185.) But since I already gained 5 lbs in just two weeks and 2008 is almost over, I'll probably be 200 before January is out so if I decide to gain more... I'll have to update this post.


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 29, 2008)

yrmangledheart said:


> By 1st January 2011 I'd like to be 250. By 1st January 2012 300. Those are definites, everything else depends on how I feel when I get there.



Is it wise to make plans so close to the apocalypse?

Let's say 40 pounds for 2009 for me. Kind of arbitrary though, since I've nearly given up on goals, as I never seem to follow them very well.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 30, 2008)

Eh, whatever happens, happens.


----------



## Flabulous (Dec 30, 2008)

No specific plan, maybe another 30lbs or so. I've gained 14lbs over the last 3 months so perhaps at that same rate that's another 56lbs. Hmmm...


----------



## natasfan (Dec 30, 2008)

i dont want to gain weight.
im 190 lbs.
My girl want to gain over 410 lbs (she is now at 380).


----------



## otherland78 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmmm... I would like to see myself with 20 pounds more and see how my shape an belly changes hehe but i would lovedto have this "done" or more supported to me nicely and intriguingly by a nice girl who then could tease me about the extra flab 

but i fear that that i will even let it happen to myself "accidently" ....if this girl don´t appears ;-) 

have a nice new year 2009 and a healthy and lucky one ;_)


----------



## Paquito (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd like to put on 40ish pounds, get me up to 270.
But anything extra would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Layla Kayla (Dec 31, 2008)

Mmm, I'd like some more poundage, no goal, I'm just guna take it as it comes


----------



## chen (Dec 31, 2008)

well i say go for it, be happy with your curves girl


----------



## ChubbyFA (Jan 2, 2009)

hopefully my girlfriend and i will both gain, but neither of us is going to try to do so.


----------



## imfree (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm topped out and don't want to gain more. I just got
out of the hospital last night for severe leg infection
and mild congestive heart failure. I was taken out of
a 2 year bout with congestive heart failure. I feel light,
even though I'm still over 400 lbs. I've been set free
and intend to stay that way. I am going to pray a lot
and use every bit of my God-given intelligence to stay
out of CHF without losing weight. I'm almost certain I
can do it by cutting back on salty meats and snacks,
then making up the difference with fruits and yogurt. 
Be well and be blessed, Guys.


----------



## Kala (Jan 5, 2009)

I would like to gain some weight in muscle. I am a weakling


----------



## Oirish (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe 5 but I'm talking muscle. I like my girls curvy but I like staying a lean, mean, fighting machine. Lol


----------



## jennabelle (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm hoping to gain about 25-50 which will put me to about 255-280. I'll look so hot with those new curves.....god....I'll feel so sexed up all the time.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 6, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> I'm hoping to gain about 25-50 which will put me to about 255-280. I'll look so hot with those new curves.....god....I'll feel so sexed up all the time.



I bet! Looking pretty damn fine already darlin'. Good luck with the gain!


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 9, 2009)

In the past 6 months I have gained back 88 lbs, in the last 2 months I have been gaining 2-3 lbs per week, so if I can keep that up for say half the weeks in 2009 that is 26*3=60+18 or 78 lbs I think I can do 100lbs.

Give that I am 422lbs I think I could get to 522 lbs or at a stretch to 550lbs this year, thats the aim.

BWL.


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 9, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> My fiance is gonna be huge.. he doesn't know that yet but I know he won't mind




I need to find a friend like you, getting fat is fun but to it with a partner would be even better.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm torn between wanting a little pudge to spread around and absolutely loving how I am already (plus buying new clothes would be a pain!)


----------



## Rich P (Jan 15, 2009)

...but you may as well go for 70lb gain then you will hit a very nice, fat, round 300 by xmas 2009 

xx



jennabelle said:


> I'm hoping to gain about 25-50 which will put me to about 255-280. I'll look so hot with those new curves.....god....I'll feel so sexed up all the time.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 17, 2009)

two stone to get me up to about 23 and a half and hopefully a belly of 65" need a lot of encourgement from ladies and guys on here


----------



## Rich P (Jan 22, 2009)

...as an FA rather than a feedee I do not want to gain, but instead want to get "buff" for the ladies' pleasure (as I am single after all!) Thus, I want to lose about 25-30lbs and then I should look great ;-)


----------



## Fat Nat (Jan 22, 2009)

Hrmm.... I'd really like to get up to 25 stone this year, and maybe even more if I can manage it. Currently 22 stone 8 so that would be 34 lbs. More if I can manage it though!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 22, 2009)

radman said:


> With 2008 rapidly coming to a close. I feel that it is appropriate that a new thread be started for 2009.









*How much weight? About this much would be nice.*​


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 23, 2009)

Fat Nat said:


> Hrmm.... I'd really like to get up to 25 stone this year, and maybe even more if I can manage it. Currently 22 stone 8 so that would be 34 lbs. More if I can manage it though!



my aim too nat! lets go for it shall we? two big fat lad weighing 50 stone by the end of 2009? hella yeah i'm up for it.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 23, 2009)

Rich P said:


> ...as an FA rather than a feedee I do not want to gain, but instead want to get "buff" for the ladies' pleasure (as I am single after all!) Thus, I want to lose about 25-30lbs and then I should look great ;-)




mate whilst you want to get buff for the ladies have you ever thought of getting fatter for the ladies....and guys?!? :wubu: think you look lovely if you dont minda guy giving you that compliment!!


----------



## wants2eat (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm 160 now, I'd like to add 100lbs if healthily possibly


----------



## good19845 (Jan 26, 2009)

In 2009 im loking for 50lbs from 180 to 230 at 5'6"


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 26, 2009)

i have a very realistic goal for 2009. i'd like to gain 70lbs by Dec 31st. i started the year at 130, so this will put me at 200. :wubu:

of course if i exceeded this goal, that'd be okay, too. :blush:

(first time admitting this in public)


----------



## imfree (Jan 26, 2009)

Now that imfree of infection and learning how to stay out
of congestive heart failure, I'm having fantasies of safely
hitting 500 lbs, a gain of 55 lbs, from my present 455 lbs. 
Oooooo, so fat and sexy!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Well,I don't really mind too much about gaining weight-I'll be mimicking another post by saying whatever happens,happens.Idealy,I'd want the weight to be mainly muscle,but I don't mind too much anymore.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been giving it thought just wish it would go to the right places.


----------



## Reggiano (Mar 2, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I have been giving it thought just wish it would go to the right places.



There are no wrong places.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 2, 2009)

I meant was I wish it would go more to my arms and face, it all goes goes to my hips,butt and legs.Everywhere would be fine with me.


----------



## Reggiano (Mar 2, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I meant was I wish it would go more to my arms and face, it all goes goes to my hips,butt and legs.Everywhere would be fine with me.



Fair enough. I hope you get your wish--keep gaining and maybe it will happen. You're pretty no matter what.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 2, 2009)

Awww thanks Regg! I'm blushing.. really that means a lot.
I sure hope the weight goes where I want it to this time that would be great.
Seems I'm a low rider.LOL.
I started trying to gain here in the last 4 months and its been slow very slow. 
Its been 5-10 lbs in spurts but I'll keep trying.
Damn thing is every scale I try gives me a different weight so I'm not sure what I weigh.Isn't that weird?


----------



## MK3 (Mar 3, 2009)

I didn't want gain anything as I have to start coaching track now in just a couple weeks. Since last season I started putting on weight, basically on purpose, but figured I'd get to a point and then lose it. I thought 200 was the magic number and that was a month ago. The idea of being bigger on V-day was kind of exciting so I let it go another two weeks and now it's March and I'm 206. I'm 5'10" so that's not big big but for a distance coach a growing double chin and a 40 inch waist isn't a good thing. I'm actually 45 pounds heavier than last year and with less than two weeks till the first practice I'm pretty sure I won't get down to 200 by then let alone erasing the chubby tag. I'm actually just a couple pounds from being considered obese.


----------



## Reggiano (Mar 3, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Awww thanks Regg! I'm blushing.. really that means a lot.
> I sure hope the weight goes where I want it to this time that would be great.
> Seems I'm a low rider.LOL.
> I started trying to gain here in the last 4 months and its been slow very slow.
> ...




You're welcome, and if it helps at all, I've heard of more women complaining about NOT gaining weight in their butts and hips, than the other way around. So it's not the worst problem to have, but I do hope things even out for you. As for scales, I wouldn't know. My wife refuses to have one in the house.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 3, 2009)

What I've gained lately has gone to my thighs and lower abdomen and butt which I guess is not a bad thing, my favorite jeans are still a litte loose in the waist but a little snugger in the legs thats how I could tell where its gone.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are a few booty shots to illustrate what I mean about where the weight goes on me.
The first shot was 3 years ago and the second is around 6 years maybe ago.
getting back to the bigger me is what I'm shooting for.Its been slow tho'.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 3, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Here are a few booty shots to illustrate what I mean about where the weight goes on me.
> The first shot was 3 years ago and the second is around 6 years maybe ago.
> getting back to the bigger me is what I'm shooting for.Its been slow tho'.
> 
> ...



Bigger looks definetely better! nice love handles too!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks! I had a good pooch going in the front too I really miss that.


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 3, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Thanks! I had a good pooch going in the front too I really miss that.



Don't give up Traci! I'm sure your pooch will come back with a vengence! Feed feed feed that belly of yours!:eat1:


----------



## lovelylionessalpha (Mar 3, 2009)

Not looking to gain but it happens, despite good diet and activity, i still seem to gain about 3-8 lbs a year


----------



## Tracii (Mar 4, 2009)

Fromthintofat the pooch and love handles came back over the last year or so please don't worry.What I ment was the pooch I had in that pic was just a like a saggy layer that hung and jiggled I loved it.
I'm a little heavier now and the belly and love handles are thicker.My legs are bigger all the way down this time.Here's a shot from last weekend.



[/IMG] 
Oh since I like you TTF a belly shot as well(with clothes on)I'm a litte shy.



[/IMG]


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Fromthintofat the pooch and love handles came back over the last year or so please don't worry.What I ment was the pooch I had in that pic was just a like a saggy layer that hung and jiggled I loved it.
> I'm a little heavier now and the belly and love handles are thicker.My legs are bigger all the way down this time.Here's a shot from last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Traci! I understand your shyness. Im like that too. But thank you for letting me see your beautiful pudgy belly and thighs Wow wow wow! Cant wait to see you with more fat, a lot more fat!!! :eat2:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 4, 2009)

Well I've been trying but seemed to have hit a plateau at 229.
Thats my official weight.After trying my scale and some others I went to my friend Misty who works for a Dr.and she weighed me on their scale.
Even after binging 3 or 4 times in the last two weeks and generally eating more maybe it will give a kick start over the hump.


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Well I've been trying but seemed to have hit a plateau at 229.
> Thats my official weight.After trying my scale and some others I went to my friend Misty who works for a Dr.and she weighed me on their scale.
> Even after binging 3 or 4 times in the last two weeks and generally eating more maybe it will give a kick start over the hump.



sometimes fasting most of the day and starting eating late in the afternoon helps to shake that metabolism down...


----------



## Tracii (Mar 4, 2009)

I eat all day and here lately eat a big meal and desert before going to bed so maybe that will have some effect.
Since your so sweet here's a leg shot hope you like it.



[/IMG]


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I eat all day and here lately eat a big meal and desert before going to bed so maybe that will have some effect.
> Since your so sweet here's a leg shot hope you like it.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice thighs! I can see them grow!!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks!I kinda like em'.
I'm glad that some weight went to my knees and ankles.I think my legs have filled out nicely.


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 5, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Thanks!I kinda like em'.
> I'm glad that some weight went to my knees and ankles.I think my legs have filled out nicely.



I hope they will fill out even more!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 5, 2009)

Me too.I'm working on it give it time.


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 5, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Me too.I'm working on it give it time.



You have all the time you want Traci... I'm just impatient in a good way... :wubu:


----------



## bigwideland (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been enjoying some good gains before Xmas I was about 195 kg and have been eatting heaps in last three months and have been filling out alot, my apron has been getting lower and lower and is wider as well, very happy about that it pushing on my upper leags all the time now, so I had to weigh in and to my shock, , my weight is up to 215 kg I have never been so big.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 8, 2009)

Well hopefully I have broken my plateau FINALLY!!
Checked my weight today and up by 4 pounds!!YAY.
I guess all my binging and eating for the last month or so is showing up.
I woke up this morning and gave my butt a squeeze and thought it felt a little fleshier so needless to say got excited and had to weigh in.
OH YEAH I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Blackbean (Mar 8, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Thanks! I had a good pooch going in the front too I really miss that.


I miss seeing your face even more & trust me I love a good pooch


----------



## Tracii (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree BB my BF cut my head off in the car pic.
I will have to post some new ones with the whole package.There are a few on here but a new set is in order.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 8, 2009)

Found this old pic of the original belly.It was sooo flabby and went its own way when I walked I loved it.



[/IMG]


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Mar 8, 2009)

hmmm im unsure how much i want to gain. i usually just go with it and i dont try to hard. i just love to eat alot all the time night or day so i just gain. 
maybe ill get over 250 maybe more. not sure


----------



## Tracii (Mar 8, 2009)

You will be just a bigger hottie IMO.:kiss2:


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know really. I want to get out of a size 26, everytime I can't fit into a pair of size 26 pants I think I've outgrown the size, but its always just a particular cut. Im in a 22 now, but man I'll be so happy when a size 26 will give me a muffin top


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Mar 10, 2009)

bigwideland said:


> I have been enjoying some good gains before Xmas I was about 195 kg and have been eatting heaps in last three months and have been filling out alot, my apron has been getting lower and lower and is wider as well, very happy about that it pushing on my upper leags all the time now, so I had to weigh in and to my shock, , my weight is up to 215 kg I have never been so big.



215 - good mate

you sound like the kinda lad i want to become


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 11, 2009)

My aim by the end of 2009 is to weigh 200pounds (91kg roughly). Considering i've already gained inexcess of 35 pounds I think my goal is very attainable! Here's hoping.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure where I'll be at the end of 09.
I have put on more weight in the last few months.My legs and lower belly look so small in those earlier pics.


----------



## technaut (May 12, 2009)

I didn't plan to gain, but since I met my gf I've gained about 18lbs (roughly 2lbs/month). My shirts are feeling tight lol, it all went to my belly.
During that time, she gained 57lbs. She's been putting on 2lbs/week for 3 monthes. She called me this morning right after having read 320lbs on the scale  I was shocked to learn about that 25lbs gain in 3 monthes as I didn't really notice although her hips and lower belly are indeed a bit chubbier.


----------



## Tracii (May 12, 2009)

I may have to cut back on the binging because I'm afraid of going too far.
I have been steadily gaining for a while and I don't want to get too much bigger.


----------



## yrmangledheart (May 13, 2009)

yrmangledheart said:


> I am still studying, don't finish until 2010 and I want to be as fit and lean as possible for my remaining years at University as I lead a very active, energy-sapping social and academic life. I also don't _quite_ have the confidence to actively gain yet. Upon finishing in May 2010 I'd envision that I won't have gained anymore than 10 or so pounds taking me to 210lbs. By 1st January 2011 I'd like to be 250. By 1st January 2012 300. Those are definites, everything else depends on how I feel when I get there. I just wish there was a girl in the UK who wanted to help me and chub up with me too! I am part of that rare breed to who love BBWS and SSBBWS but also want to gain too! I just need someone who will make me more confident in that respect!



To whoever stated that it seemed odd to make such concrete plans, you were definitely right haha. :doh: I didn't envision gaining anymore than 10lbs before finishing University in May 2010, making me 210lbs but now five months after that post was written I am 217lbs haha. I haven't been actively gaining but have been eating anything I've desired and perhaps been a bit more sedentary. Started to notice that my t-shirts are all too tight and my jeans no longer need a belt. The oddest thing is the reason I didn't envision gaining anymore than 10lbs over this year is that I have been around 200 for four years, apart from when I had a brief weight loss to 180ish, which swiftly was regained until I hit 200 and then, bam, it stopped again. I thought perhaps I was destined to be 200lbs forever. Even though I am not actively gaining it is nice to know that the 200lbs limit has been burst through and I am enjoying feeling softer and bigger! It is an average gain of 3.4lbs a month, I was thrilled to realised that if I continue at that seemingly small rate I'll be 500lbs by the time I'm 30. It makes you realise that even tiny gains will add up over the years!


----------



## OnlineFeeder (May 20, 2009)

100 kg. I think 200 lbs or more.


----------



## msbard90 (May 31, 2009)

its really not about the number for me  i've gained 40 lbs since jan 09 so im at 245 right now.. but its just about lovin what you do and accepting who you are, ya know?? Not gonna lie i'm lovin the extra lbs


----------



## yrmangledheart (Jun 9, 2016)

yrmangledheart said:


> To whoever stated that it seemed odd to make such concrete plans, you were definitely right haha. :doh: I didn't envision gaining anymore than 10lbs before finishing University in May 2010, making me 210lbs but now five months after that post was written I am 217lbs haha. I haven't been actively gaining but have been eating anything I've desired and perhaps been a bit more sedentary. Started to notice that my t-shirts are all too tight and my jeans no longer need a belt. The oddest thing is the reason I didn't envision gaining anymore than 10lbs over this year is that I have been around 200 for four years, apart from when I had a brief weight loss to 180ish, which swiftly was regained until I hit 200 and then, bam, it stopped again. I thought perhaps I was destined to be 200lbs forever. Even though I am not actively gaining it is nice to know that the 200lbs limit has been burst through and I am enjoying feeling softer and bigger! It is an average gain of 3.4lbs a month, I was thrilled to realised that if I continue at that seemingly small rate I'll be 500lbs by the time I'm 30. It makes you realise that even tiny gains will add up over the years!



Hah, here I am at 30 and I'm somewhere between 210 and 217lbs, not 500lbs. How naive I was and unrealistic. I guess a lot of this posting had its roots in fantasy rather than reality.


----------

